# Subs Needed In The Mahopac, Ny Area



## snowproblem (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello everone. New member. First time writing on this fourm, hope it works out. I have been reading it for the past yeat though and I have to say that this is a great idea. Thanks Chuck.

Anyway
I received a call from a Management Group that we do work for.
They are interested in getting a quote for a condo unit in Mahopac. I really dont want to lose it, but thats kinda far for us to travel. If anyone is interested in doing some sub work out there please email me at [email protected]. Thanks..


----------

